# Sourpuss



## aero

Two men were seated at a table, sharing it for lack of available tables. Neither knew the other.
"Could I buy you a cup of coffee?" asked the first.
"No, thanks. Tried it once, did't like it," replied the sourpuss.
"Buy you a beer, then?" asked the kind soul.
"No, thanks. Tried it once, didn't like it," replied SP.
"Maybe buy you a drink at the bar?" continue KS.
"Nope. Tried drinking once, didn't like it," replied SP.
"Cigarette?" offered KS.
"Nope, don't smoke. Tried it once, didn't like it," replied SP
"Married?" asked KS.
"Yep. Forty one years, now," replied SP.


"Just one child, I presume," continued KS. . .


`


----------

